# Cajas para altavoces con papel-carton reciclado



## Alfgu (Ene 2, 2010)

A lo mejor es mala idea pero ya que estoy, opinad sobre ello.
Una forma de reciclar papel, es haciendo manualidades en casa y me vino la idea de hacer cajas para altavoces de papel reciclado mezclado con carton y yeso ó escayola para que dé mayor consistencia o cola blanca, a parte que el papel es aislante (ejemplo, cuando ponían las hueveras (esto último y por si hay confusiones, como seguramente en Sudamerica significará otra cosa diferente a España como "_coger"_ que en españa siginifica agarrar, sujetar, etc..... y allí tiene significado X, es el recipiente para el transporte de los huevos de gallina) como aislante acustico en discotecas de moda y funcionaba mucho mejor que los aislantes de gomaespuma que se venden ahora por lo que me he fijado en muchos sitios), puede que con esto nos ahorremos en aislantes acusticos para el interior de los bafles, la idea es fabricar unas cajas de 1,5 cm a 2 cm de espesor con este material, para una potencia de unos 60 watios RMS, se reforzaría exteriormente con vinilo autoadhesivo a parte de servir como enbellecedor exterior.
La cuestion es tambien que si el frontal donde van los altavoces, es recomendable ponerlo de madera o se puede hacer con una capa mas gruesa (de unos 3-4 cm) para que aguante el peso de los altavoces.
¿Que opinion tienen los expertos sobre ello? y si alguien ha experimentado con ello que lo comente.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 2, 2010)

Aclaro: no soy experto en el tema.
Yo nunca hice la prueba... pero creo factible usar el papel reciclado por dentro de una caja de madera, como reemplazo a la goma de dentro (tengo entendido que aumenta el volumen virtual en cajas cerradas). Antiguamente solia usarse algodón.
Lo que también tengo entendido es que los bafles, cuando deben reproducir bajos, deben ser duros.Si es esto cierto, hacer la caja totalmente de papel reciclado no será buena idea...a menos que podamos "endurecerlo" (una pared de cartón bien grueso, comprimido, y pintado con bastante barniz, por ejemplo).Si es viable, incluso podriamos obtener cierto ahorro en la construcción, aunque lo mas caro siguen siendo los altavoces.
Es mi opinión, nomás.


----------



## detrakx (Ene 3, 2010)

Buenas, desde ya me parece una buena idea, aunque muchos aca es probable que te abuchen, o no lo recomienden a tu emprendimiento.
La idea de armar una caja acustica para los altovoces son por 2 razones fundamentales.
1- Evitar el corto cicuito acustico. Esto se debe a que se cancelan las radiaciones frontales y traseras del altavoz. Según los libros estos equivale a una pendiente de 6db/otc. de atenuacion a bajas frecuencias
2- La caja se comporta como una suspension acustica. de Esta manera el altavoz es amortiguado y controlado .Esto ayuda a evitar en gran medida coloraciones en la zona de resonancia del conjunto altavoz / caja. Y por otro lado las excursiones del parlante. En cierta medida depende del diseño de la caja y el altavoz a utilizar.
En fin las 2 cosas dependen una de otras. y varian segun sus características

Segun tengo entendido, la manera de aislar el sonido. (Insonorizacion) se utiliza materiales de alta densidad. Es decir materiales poco porosos, de baja absorcion y de peso considerable. De los materiales que comentas el mas interesante es el yeso que tiene una densidad aproximada a la arena y de echo es muy bueno su valor.

Por otro lado como comenta alejandro, la utilizacion de material absorbente dentro del gabinete aporta un volumen aparente mayor al real.  Pero eso se daria a frecuencias en la cual su velocidad dentro del gabinete sea maxima, ya que la absorcion se da por friccion del aire y el material absorbente. De ahi que el sonido al tener esa resistencia viaja mas despacio y es algo equivalente a tener un distancia mayor. Tambien se utiliza para reducir resonancias de medias y altas frecuencias del gabiente. que puedan llegar a colorear el sonido frontal del parlante.

Conclusion:
Materiales densos, poco porosos: Arena, Cemento, Vidrio, Acero, Plomo
Materiales baja densidad, alta porosidad:Lana de vidrio,Lana de roca, Algodon,Fieltro

Te recomendaria que hagas un cuadrado del material reciclado y lo peses para ver su densidad.

Las placas de madera como MDF, Aglomerado, Contrachapado, o Fenolico tienen densidad media y son las utilizadas para armar cajas. en la practica.

Aca algunos datos.

Arena --------------- 1500 Kg/m3   (kilogramo sobre, metro cubico)
Yeso ---------------- 1200 Kg/m3
Madera -------------  600  Kg/m3
MDF ----------------  730 kg/m3
Aglomerdado --------  660 Kg/m3

Saludos. y buena suerte.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 6, 2010)

Como el papel es reciclable unas cuantas veces, haré pruebas hasta que me salga bien el invento y vea que tiene un buen sonido.

Lo que no se si el frontal para los altavoces, para que no se rompa o se caigan estos, hacerlo de madera para que tenga consistencia, o probar con el mismo papel en una capa mas gruesa para que aguante.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 6, 2010)

Estaria bueno que puedas comprimir bien el papel. Si no es el caso y queres probar, para reforzar podés usar una capa de cartón hardboard (creo que se llama asi): es bastante más barato que el aglomerado y tiene cierta resistencia. 
Suerte con el proyecto.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

prueba usar enmayado en la parte frontal, es decir monta el papel sobre una malla para que tenga mas rigides y soporte bien los parlante o prueva en todos lados si puedes compactarlo mas mejor


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 10, 2010)

Haré diferentes pruebas con diferentes materiales mezclados con papel, y sobre el prensado, intentaré hacerlo de la forma mas sencilla pero mas efectiva, a ver cuando hace buen tiempo, que llevamos un mes y algo que no para de llover y nevar y segun las previsiones hay lluvia hasta febrero y asi no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 10, 2010)

puedes hacer la prueba secando por medio de bombillas porque segun parece el mal tiempo va pa largo


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 12, 2010)

El problema que como no lo haga en el cuarto de baño-aseo, poco voi a poder hacer jeje, estoy en plena construccion de un pequeño trastero en el patio para hacer mis inventos y guardar la herramienta, me esperaré a que escampe un poco y en cuanto venga el buen tiempo, empezar a hacer este experimento, si no sale bien, siempre cabrán en la chimenea como "leña" jeje, que el papel prensado va bastante bien cuando falta algo de leña y aguanta bastante tiempo encendido.


----------



## estaesparavos (Jun 3, 2010)

En mi humilde opinion a pesar de ser tecnico en electronica, para mi el carton tiene futuro en las cajas acusticas, yo hice varias cajas acusticas con carton y la verdad suenan mejor q*UE* muchas que estan hechas de mdf.
En el adjunto les dejo la imagen de la primera caja de carton q*UE* arme,


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 3, 2010)

que tipo de carton usaste? como lo uniste? etc...?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

¿No te vibraban las paredes de la caja?
¿No explotó con un subgrave?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 3, 2010)

hay un tipo de carton que se utiliza para protejer el transporte de cristal, esta hecho en una forma peculiar como panal de aveja, y tiene una fuerza y resistencia bastante buena solo que lo he visto unicamente en tiras de maximo 10 cm de ancho


----------



## estaesparavos (Jun 3, 2010)

Esta hecho con un carton del tipo industrial, viene en planchas de 1,5cm de espesor, 1,5 metros de ancho y 5 metros de largo.
Nose exactamente q*UE* uso le dan en la industria.
La lo que hice fue poner cortarla de manera que me quede una lamina de al rededor de un 1.80 de largo, por 90 de ancho.
Luego la plegue 3 veces para obtener las cuatro caras de la caja, en cada pliegue le puse un liston de madera de 4x4x90 cm, para poder obtener un doble a 90 grados perfecto.
En cada marca donde se hace el pliegue se debe marcar levemente el carton y tambien retirar un poco de material para facilitar el doblado.
Yo pegue todo con cola binilica diluida con agua para acelerar el secado asi como tambien la absorcion del carton, para obtener mas rigides.
un ves hecha esa caja (sin las tapas de los estremos) le coloce por cada cara de la caja una plancha q*UE* quepa en el interior de la misma.Esto es para tener la paded mas ancha, reforzando la caja(la plancas se prensaron para obtener un mejor aderencia entre ambas).
Por ultimo nos queda colocarle las dos tapas de los extremos y forrar la caja.
En cuanto a las prestaciones de la caja, la verdad es impresionante, se la re banca, esta tan bien hecha q*UE* no parece hecha de carto y su resitencia sorprende.
Yo m*E* paro enicma y no se rompe(peso 100kilitos).je
En cuanto a los acusticos suena mejor q*UE* muchas cajas hechas de mdf y tiene unos graves impresionantes e inigualables.
El de 12 q*UE* tiene ahi le eh dado 200w reales y ni amago a na nada la caja.
De mi parte si puede conseguir ese carton y tiene paciencia, no se van a arrepentir,
sino tienen mucha confianza haganla de un poco mas grande de lo que la harian normalmente.
Si se fijan ahi atras estan la laminas de carton q*UE* le comente:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

Muy interesante tu experiencia "@estaesparavos"
Encontrar ese tipo de cartón, para mi, sería muy difícil, a ti le funciono y eso es muy bueno.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 3, 2010)

entonces las paredes tienen 3 cm de ancho, buen material aver que consigo (aguas con el agua)


----------



## estaesparavos (Jun 3, 2010)

Yo la verdad es q*UE* lo consigo a traves de un amigo q*UE* trabaja en la fabrica de carton de mi ciudad, pero en caso de no conseguir tal ves puedas probar probar con carton comun de 3mm, haciendo 5 capaz, bien prensadas entresi de tal manera que te quede lo mas compacto posible.si logras prensarlo bien va a sonar mejor q*UE* con el carton q*UE* tengo yo, porq*UE* su densidad sera mayor.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ese cartón está muy interesante, estaesparavos. El tamaño de las planchas permitiría hacer bafles de gran tamaño, como por ejemplo los de "linea de transmisión" (http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/TLS/lineas_transmision.html). El propio carton, inclusive, contribuye a amortiguar algunas frecuencias.
Un par de preguntas:
1 - ¿Cuanto valen esas planchas? 
2 - ¿Sentis vibraciones en las paredes de cartón? (supuestamente, en las cajas cerradas, cuanto mejor sea la aislacion acustica entre interior y exterior mejor es el sonido, pues las ondas internas y externas no se superponen)

Volviendo a las ideas originales:
1 - El papel reciclado: si ser recicla papel de diario, está el tema de las sustancias propias de la madera que contribuyen a  colorear (y luego desintegrar) el papel.
2 - Los otros materiales (yeso, cemento, etc): no creo buena idea mezclar papel con éstos. 
Si me parece bastante interesante hacer el bafle de cemento de una mezcla "dura" en el exterior, reforzada con alambres,alambre tejido o cosas así; y una capa mucho más blanda por dentro, como amortiguación acústica. Pero esto da lugar a algunos problemas:
- No se recicla nada;
- El bafle será pesado;
- El cemento es frágil;
- ¿Como moldeamos el bafle?

Saludos.


----------



## estaesparavos (Jun 21, 2010)

Es buena tu observacion con respecto a las caja, mira mi caja no presenta ningun tipo de alteracion hasta 300rms q*UE* es con lo maximo q*UE* la eh probado, pero sin embargo yo le hice un tomas de aire.La verdad pura y neta es q*UE* todo material tiene un limite, pero para un buen audio pero no de una potencia extrema(resolto extrema), el carton es un excelente material.Cambia la cosa cuando queres hacerlo con pepel reciclado, talvez si lograr molerlode la mejor manera, lo comprimis y logras un buen espesor, y sobre todo usas un pegamento a base de agua q*UE* lo deje lo mas rigido posible, creo vas a tener un buen material en cual solo tendrias q*UE* agregarle un lamina delgada de alguna material para poder atornillar el parlante.
Demas esta decir q*UE* para el que quiera hacer este experimento es bienvenido, y esperamos sus resultado con ancias, pero por favor dediquenle tiempo, dedicacion y perfeccionismo; q*UE* son las armas claves para q*UE* este proyecto funcione.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 22, 2010)

Por favor Estaesparavos, no escribas como si no supieras. Las abreviaturas de los SMS usalas en los teléfonos. Acá las vocales son gratis y el espacio no te limita.

Gracias y consideralo una advertencia.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 22, 2010)

Carton o papel? no me parece buena idea a no ser que le des unas manitos de resina, para que quede firme y para que no se te desarme cuando un borracho te le tire una cervezita.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 22, 2010)

pues si, es el unico inconveniente que le veo, pero me parece buena la idea para hacer cajas domesticas baratas


-use indoor onli-


----------

